# I can not install jasperreport and show notice below



## Akkharachon nathabumrung (Nov 21, 2017)

I cannot install jasperreports  it show notice below

```
===>   jasperreports-5.5.2 depends on file: /usr/local/openjdk8/bin/java - found
===>  Checking if jasperreports already installed
===>   Registering installation for jasperreports-5.5.2
Installing jasperreports-5.5.2...
===>   NOTICE:

The jasperreports port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

[URL]https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla[/URL]

More information about port maintainership is available at:

[URL]https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/contributing/ports-contributing.html#maintain-port[/URL]

===>  Cleaning for jasperreports-5.5.2
```
Install on FreeBSD 11.0 amd64

Please help me for this install it


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2017)

Try actually reading the message. It's installed. The message is about the port not having a maintainer.

And please note that FreeBSD 11.0 will be End-of-Life at the end of this month. Plan your upgrade to 11.1.


----------



## Akkharachon nathabumrung (Nov 21, 2017)

I want to install jasperreports or ireport for odoo report on freebsd, How to setup jasperreports or ireport ? if install on freebsd 11.1 amd 64 the same time


----------



## Akkharachon nathabumrung (Nov 21, 2017)

install jasperreports on freebsd 11.1 amd64 same as install on freebsd 11 amd64

```
===>   Registering installation for jasperreports-5.5.2
Installing jasperreports-5.5.2...
===>   NOTICE:

The jasperreports port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

[URL]https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla[/URL]

More information about port maintainership is available at:

[URL]https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/contributing/ports-contributing.html#maintain-port[/URL]
```
Please help me How to install jasperreports on freebsd 11.1 please!!


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 21, 2017)

Akkharachon nathabumrung said:


> please help me How to install jasperreports on freebsd 11.1 please!!


Seriously, try actually reading the things people told you.

Try `pkg info -x jasper`, what does that tell you?


----------



## Akkharachon nathabumrung (Nov 22, 2017)

root@akk154:~ # pkg info -x jasper
jasper-1.900.1_17
jasperreports-5.5.2

If we can not install jasperreports or ireport, we can use any program instead.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 22, 2017)

It's showing you that you have graphics/jasper and databases/jasperreports installed. It is and has been, like Sir Dice said.

That message about the port not having a maintainer only means there isn't anyone actively updating the port on a regular basis from upstream. It does not prevent the port from installing or mean there was a problem building it.


----------

